# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Karabağ sorununun perde arkası...

## bozok

*Karabağ sorununun perde arkası...*

*Cenk Başlamış / MİLLİYET / 3.9.2009*



Türk-Ermeni yakınlaşması sürecinde adından en çok söz edilen *Karabağ’da temel sorun şu:* *Karabağlı Ermeniler kesinlikle yeniden Azerbaycan’a bağlanmak istemiyor.* *Bakü ise Karabağ’a kesinlikle bağımsızlık vermeye yanaşmıyor.* Ancak, son dönemdeki ara çözüme göre, Ermeniler Karabağ çevresindeki Azeri kasabalarının tamamından ya da büyük bölümünden çekilecek, Karabağ ile Ermenistan bir koridorla bağlanacak, siyasi statü konusu ise zamana bırakılacak

Azerbaycan ile Ermenistan’ı savaşa sürükleyen, büyük devletleri Kafkasya’da karşı karşıya getiren ve son dönemde Türk-Ermeni yakınlaşması sürecinde de adından çok söz edilen *Karabağ*, Sovyetler Birliği’nden miras kalan en zor ve en karmaşık etnik sorunların başında geliyor.

Kafkasya’nın güneyinde 4500 kilometrekarelik bir alana yayılan bölgenin ismi de tartışmalı. Azeriler bölgeye, Türkçe* “kara”* ve Farsça *“bağ”* kelimelerini bir araya getirerek *“Karabağ”* diyor, Ermeniler* “güçlü orman”* anlamında* “Artsah”* adını veriyor. Ruslar, Karabağ’ın başına* “dağlık”* anlamına gelen *“Nagornıy”*ı ekliyor. 

Tarih boyunca Türkiye, İran ve Rusya’nın etkisinde kalan, 1800’lerin başında Rus İmparatorluğu’na katılan Karabağ’da, Azeriler de Ermeniler de hak iddia ediyor. 1917 Devrimi’nin ardından Kremlin, çok farklı etnik kökenden gelen vatandaşlarını *“böl ve yönet”* taktiğiyle yönetmeye başladı ve bu politikanın sonucu Karabağ’ı Azerbaycan’a verdi. 

*Böl ve yönet!*
Sovyetler Birliği, Rusya, Kazakistan, Ukrayna, Azerbaycan, Ermenistan ve Litvanya gibi toplam 15 cumhuriyetten oluşuyordu. Bu cumhuriyetlerin kendi içinde de farklı etnik kökenli insanların yaşadığı ayrı özerk cumhuriyet ya da bölgeler vardı. Böylece her yerde potansiyel bir gerginlik yaratan Kremlin, hem merkeze karşı olası toplu muhalefeti başlamadan bastırmış oldu, hem de bir etnik grubu diğerine karşı kullandı. 

*Saatli bomba gibi*
Bu politika 74 yıllık Sovyet iktidarı boyunca işe yaradı. Ruslarla Moldovalılar, İnguşlarla Osetler, Ahıska Türkleri ile üzbekler arasında zaman zaman çatışmalar yaşandı. Azeri topraklarında, nüfusunun dörtte üçünden fazlası Ermenilerden oluşan Dağlık Karabağ üzerk Bölgesi yaratılması Azerbaycan’ın kalbine bir saatli bomba yerleştirilmesi anlamına geliyordu. Benzer şekilde, Ermenistan içinde de Azerbaycan ile hiçbir kara bağlantısı bulunmayan, Azerilerin çoğunlukta olduğu Nahçıvan üzerk Bölgesi kuruldu.

*1988’de patladı*
Karabağ’daki 180 bin kişilik nüfusun büyük bölümünü oluşturan Ermenilerin Azerbaycan’a bağlı yaşamasının yol açtığı gerginlik, Sovyet lideri Mihail Gorbaçov’un siyasi ipleri gevşeten reform sürecini başlatmasıyla 1988 yılında sonunda patlamaya dönüştü. Karabağ yerel meclisi Ermenilerin oylarıyla Ermenistan ile birleşme kararı aldı. 

*Karar deprem etkisi yarattı.* 
Ermeniler ile Azeriler arasında başlayan çatışmalar yayılınca, Karabağ’daki Azeriler ile Azerbaycan’da yaşayan Ermeniler korku ve panik içinde evlerini terk etti. Sovyetlerin resmen dağılmasının yarattığı kaos ortamında, Karabağlı Ermeniler 1991’de Azerbaycan’dan* “resmen”* bağımsızlık ilan etti.

Azerbaycan Devlet Başkanı Ebülfeyz Elçibey, Haziran 1992’de, yani seçimi kazanır kazanmaz Azeri ordusunu Karabağ’ın üzerine sürdü ve bölgenin yarısını ele geçirdi. Ancak, Ermeni ordusu tarafından da desteklenen Karabağlı Ermeniler bu toprakları yeniden aldı. 

O dönemde, Azerbaycan’da çok tartışılan bu yenilginin ardında Elçibey’in iktidardan düşmesini sağlamaya çalışan çevrelerin bulunduğu iddiası ortaya atıldı. üzellikle dönemin Savunma Bakanı Rahim Gaziyev suçlandı. 

1993’te Moskova tarafından desteklendiği ileri sürülen isyancı Azeri Albay Süret Hüseyinov’un Elçibey’e karşı başlattığı darbe girişimi sırasında kendisine destek veren birliklerin cepheden çekilmesiyle, Ermeniler Karabağ sınırlarını da geçerek birçok yeri neredeyse hiç savaşmadan ele geçirdi. 

*40 bin kişi öldü*
Karabağlı Ermenilerin, isyan sürecinde önce Sovyet, ardından da Rus ordusundan gizli yardım aldığı iddiası da çok konuşuldu. Sonuç olarak, 40 bine yakın kişinin öldüğü çatışma ve katliamların ardından, Bakü, Karabağ’ın tamamı ile çevresindeki yedi bölgeyi (Kelbeçer, Laçin, Kubatlı, Cebrail, Zengilan, Akdam ve Fuzuli), yani topraklarının yüzde 20’sinden fazlasını kaybetti. Bir milyondan fazla Azeri de,* “kaçkın”* yani* “göçmen”* durumuna düştü.

1994 yılında Rusya’nın arabuluculuğunda Bişkek’te Karabağ barış anlaşması imzalandı. 1997’de dönemin Ermenistan Devlet Başkanı Levon Ter-Petrosyan, Karabağ sorununu çözmek için bir hamle yaptı. Ancak, başını Robert Koçaryan’ın çektiği Ermeni siyasetinde etkili olan Karabağ kökenli eski komutan ve politikacılar kendisini hemen devirdi. 

*Bağımsızlığı kimse tanımadı*
2006 yılında Karabağ’da düzenlenen referandumda egemenlik ilan edildi. Karabağ’ın bağımsızlığı şu ana kadar Ermenistan dahil hiçbir ülke tarafından tanınmadı.

Avrupa Güvenlik ve İşbirliği Teşkilatı’na (AGİT) bağlı Minsk Grubu’nun, Karabağ sorununu çözmek için gösterdiği çabalar geçen yılın ortasına kadar sonuçsuz kaldı. Rus-Gürcü savaşının ardından Kafkasya’ya bakışı değişen Moskova, yıllardır rafta tutmaya çalıştığı sorunun çözümü için Türkiye’nin de desteğiyle girişimlere başladı. 

*Sorunun kilitlendiği nokta şu:* Karabağlı Ermeniler kesinlikle yeniden Azerbaycan’a bağlanmak istemiyor. Bakü ise Karabağ’a kesinlikle bağımsızlık vermeye yanaşmıyor. 

*Ara çözüm gündemde*
Ancak, son dönemde çok konuşulan ve uygulanma şansı bulunduğu düşünülen ara çözüme göre, Ermeniler Karabağ çevresindeki Azeri kasabalarının tamamından ya da büyük bölümünden çekilecek. Karabağ ile Ermenistan bir koridorla bağlanacak, siyasi statü konusu ise zamana bırakılacak. 

Petrol ve doğal gaz sayesinde hızla zenginleşen Azerbaycan, Karabağ’a yapacağı yatırımların ardından 15-20 yıl sonra Ermenilerin fikir değiştirerek kağıt üzerinde de olsa yeniden Bakü’ye bağlanabileceğinin hesabını yapıyor. 

Ermenistan yönetimi ise, Karabağ sorununu çözerek, şimdiye kadar dışlandığı bölgenin bir parçası olarak gelişmişlik düzeyini yükseltmek ve Rusya’nın yörüngesinden kısmen çıkmak istiyor.




,,,

----------

